# Matilda and Roxy



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got Matilda a sister. A friend of mine has bearded bantam silkies and they gave her to me today. She is 7 weeks old and i named her Roxy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is Roxy a girl? At 7 weeks how do you know?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yay now the Wyandotte has a friend!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My friend said when he puts 7 week olds in his coop if they are cockerals his adult rooster goes after them. If they are pullets his rooster leaves them alone.he has been doing this with all the chicks hes hatched and has had good luck with it. So ill wait and see.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

THAT is super interesting. I love the method.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I dont know if it works on other breeds, or if it really works with silkies. He has a silkie rooster that doesnt like other silkie roosters. I thought all silkie roosters got along


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

different birds different personality's


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I dont know if it works on other breeds, or if it really works with silkies. He has a silkie rooster that doesnt like other silkie roosters. I thought all silkie roosters got along


I would imagine it works. Maybe the person has a rooster sniffing rooster.

Silkie boys can get along in a bachelor pad. Maybe it helps if they are raised together. I've always had 2 males in with the hens together.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My 2 breda roosters get along good, so did the 9 when they were all together (except for the runt they picked on him)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Right now i have 2 possible ee cockerals in with mork and alk the hens. I moved mork and his 4 girls to the new coop and took the 2 breda roosters out and put them in morks coop. They were abusing the hens. So if these 2 ee's that i am pretty sure are cockerals get older mork will start to go after them, so im keeping an eye on them. Their tail feathers are growing very different


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

still trying to post


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh it posted!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yay!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Am I posting?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is the only thread left I can post on. If someone wants to pm chickenadmin and see if this can be corrected. chickenqueen can't post at all. My email is [email protected] . We have another forum called chickenkeepers.proboards.com . This forum was our plan if this forum was dying.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> This is the only thread left I can post on. If someone wants to pm chickenadmin and see if this can be corrected. chickenqueen can't post at all. My email is [email protected] . We have another forum called chickenkeepers.proboards.com . This forum was our plan if this forum was dying.


I can only post by phone, by computer i can only read. I can try to pm chickenadmin from phone


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I sent a pm. We'll see what happens


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> This is the only thread left I can post on. If someone wants to pm chickenadmin and see if this can be corrected. chickenqueen can't post at all. My email is [email protected] . We have another forum called chickenkeepers.proboards.com . This forum was our plan if this forum was dying.


I joined chickenkeepers, I'm all alone there, someone come join me!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

How do I find the website?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Can we create a free forum through Weebly?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This forum was already set up.

Hi there are some of us who can't post on here anymore. They don't show up. CQ and I cant send posts, pm's, "like" , or reply to anything. We will attempt moving to xxxxxxx. 
You can email me at xxxxxxx with questions or just join the other site. There are still actually 1 or 2 threads that let me post for now.
I just feel bad because there are so many posts I'd like to answer here and I can't. It just kills me to not be able to be a part of this. And CQ feels the same way.​


----------

